# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  Threatened Newts & Salamanders - Guidelines for Conservation Breeding (Book Review)

## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone,

I thought I would review a new book that was released this year in   February which is a must have for any Caudata (Newt & Salamander)   enthusiast and specialist, called "*Threatened Newts & Salamanders - Guidelines for Conservation Breeding*". 

This book contains information on the care requirements and breeding of   several Threatened and Endangered species of Caudata available in the   Pet Trade/Industry, that has been rarely available both online and in   book form. 

Only currently available in Hard-back and containing 173 pages and   hundreds of photographs of species, wild habitats, enclosure types and   much more that is hardly if ever available, this is the comprehensive   guide to refer too for breeding some of the worlds most rarely available   species of Newt and Salamanders and for a mere £55.99 you can own it.


Photographs Front - TL: _Neurergus derjugini_ - W.Schneider, TM:   _Tylototriton shanjing_ - J.Fleck, TR: _Triturus pygmaeus_ - B.Trapp, Main:   _Laotriton laoensis_ - P.Bachhausen.




> Blurb:- Approximately two thirds of the more than 7000 known amphibian   species on earth are currently considered to be threatened by the IUCN.   Of the 650 known species of Newts and Salamanders, about 430 are more  or  less exposed to the risk of extinction. 
> 
> These guidelines for captive keeping and breeding of threatened species   of Caudata in human care aim at promoting public awareness of  respective  opportunities and thus contributing to their conservation.  Twenty-two  threatened Eurasian species and the Neotropical Axolotl are  represted in  this book. Data on the respective threat status, factors  involved in  declines, guidance for captive keeping and breeding, as  well as aid for  the identification of development stages are provided. 
> 
> With this presentation of scientific knowledge obtained through captive   keeping and breeding of threatened species and observations assembled  in  their natural habitats, the working group "Urodela" of the DGHT   contributes to the agenda of this herpetological society, namely nature   conservation, species protection and species-appropriate captive care.


 
Photographs Back - Top: _Triturus dobrogicus_ - B.Trapp, Middle: _Euproctus   platycephalus_ - B.Trapp, Bottom: _Calotriton asper_ - B.Trapp.




> Contents -
> 
> Preface ................... V
> 
> 1) Introduction ................... 1
> 
> 2) List of Eurasian newts and salamanders classified as Threatened by   the International Union for Conservation of Nature and Natural Resources   (IUCN) - The Amphibian Ark ................... 3 
> 
> 3) Overviews of species (CCM papers) ................... 6
> ...


The amount of information about each of the listed species in the book   is unprecedented coming from some of the most renowned Keepers and   Breeders of each of the species. 

I Highly recommend this book to anyone, it truly is a masterpiece that   would be a valuable addition to any keepers book collection. 

You can find the book online at the following places - 



DGHT.de
Dartfrog.co.uk 

NHBS.com



If you're really into your Conservation and in particular Conservation   of Caudata species, then you are bound to love this! 

Thank you all for reading and enjoy. 

Josh

----------

